# RIP Zuko 08/13-10/15



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

This sweet boy passed over the Rainbow Bridge this morning. He made it to a ripe old age and is survived by his brother and adopted brother. I feel like my heart has been ripped out of my chest. This is one of his many baby pictures. He was the cutest little dumbo rat. I'm just trying to tell myself that he's no longer in pain and in a better place. It still hurts so much. RIP.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Such sad news


----------



## gin (Sep 11, 2015)

So sorry for your loss  He's adorable


----------



## MousE190 (Oct 7, 2014)

It does hurt,,,such little critters , who are not with us long,,,we give them a home, toys, cage-mates, lots of love, they do not ask much in return,,,some chin nuggies, belly rubs, some chill time on a shoulder or lap, he is adorable,,,run free Zuko,,,RIP


----------



## FrufflesDaRat (Oct 7, 2015)

He looks so handsome, I'm sure he is happy with his life and where he is now. He must also have loved his awesome name. Let's hope for a long and happy life for the rest of his cagemates.


----------

